# downed me a big ol buck



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i know its no 200 but its the biggest deer i have ever got a shot at. its my biggest deer ever and i took it with my compound bow at 25 yards what a freakin thrill to see this standing in the open woodline looking away from me


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

a few things i didnt say with the pic the deer weighed 213 at delaware meats shop. he has a 21in spread and was aged at about 5 years old. when i shot him he ran less than 70 yards and fell over. when i found him there were buzzards on him already.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats!!! That is a great looking buck


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice. That had to be a thrill for sure. Congrats on the Buck!
Be sure and enter it in our Buck of the Year thread.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice Buck and good shot!!!:!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go! Very nice deer.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Great looking buck. congrats!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats!!! Nothing like your first with a bow...feels like your hearts coming out of your chest...lol


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congratulations, nice buck!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

congrats, that is a nice buck.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Woo nice ive only seen 3 deer out of 8 trips so my season is going bad already but its still early... got mosquito youth hunt next wednesday! CONGRATS!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congats, Nice buck!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice deer! Good job


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice buck!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks everyone with all the wind we had that day i really didnt plan on seeing anything luckily a doe came by and gave me the warning that he was near she was so nervous and kept looking back just a little fyi i had shot a 9pt last thurs night but hit him in the shoulder. but that buck last week and this one here were both chasing does may be the same doe i dont know but i would say the chasing phase is very near if not in i personally think pre-rut starts as soon as the velvet comes off but thats my opinion.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice mature buck! Need more pics man! Wow! they're already following does....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sweet deer!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

heres another pic


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

here are a few more pics


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Public or private land if you don't mind me asking? I missed one about his size earlier this year...i'm glad at least someone can connect!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

it was private land the closest public is probably 1/2 mile across some fields. was the deer is missed on public or private and if private pm me if you would and tell me about where and i will let you know if we are close


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go. Nice buck!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Mine was in NE Columbus near a large shopping center...I was just wondering though!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice buck alumcreeker. The right antler is pretty neat with that extra point that sticks out to the back!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on your biggest buck. Big deer too.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

theres actually two stickers on that right side but the pictures my buddy took dont do much for the deer but its what i have when i get the head back in about 6 weeks i will take some better pics thanks again to everyone


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Alumcreeker! That's a dandy buck for sure. I have seen some nice bucks this year, but I have gotten a shot off at one yet.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

great buck alumcreeker !%


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like you hit deer just as good as those fish at alum!!!

NICE


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking buck for your first...Only one way to go from here ...Up to bigger and better...But all-in-all you got yourself a damn nice buck..Congrats...JIM.....:!....


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a nice mature buck. One to be proud of for sure. Congrats on your first one.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome buck, I like the kickers off the left side!


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Mine was in NE Columbus near a large shopping center...I was just wondering though!


He was coming out of walmart with a bag of c'mere deer wasn't he. lol.

Nice buck. 

The mystical flight of the arrow - Uncle Ted.


----------

